# Online taijiquan courses with Alex Dong



## Sean Kovarovic (Mar 17, 2020)

Alex Dong, lineage holder of Dong Family Taijiquan, is offering online courses through Facebook. 

Dong Style Tai Chi Classes on Facebook


----------

